# [RISOLTO] Monitorare Raid controller Perc4

## pigreco

Salve,

sono in possesso di alcuni server Dell PowerEdge 1850 con controller raid scasi LSI Perc 4

vorrei poter monitorare un minimo lo stato del raid e dei dischi ma non riesco ad installare il software della LSI nonostante abbia seguito le istruzioni fornite dal comando emerge cioè ho scaricato lo zip dalla LSI e posto nella cartella distfiles, il risultato è questo:

```
emerge -a sys-block/megacli

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * Last emerge --sync was 1y 28d 15h 18m 39s ago.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  

... done!

[ebuild  N F  ~] sys-block/megacli-8.02.21 

Fetch instructions for sys-block/megacli-8.02.21:

 * Upstream has implement a mandatory clickthrough EULA for distfile download

 * Please visit http://www.lsi.com/downloads/Public/MegaRAID%20Common%20Files/8.02.21_MegaCLI.zip

 * And place 8.02.21_MegaCLI.zip in /usr/portage/distfiles

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 50, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/main.py", line 2071, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/actions.py", line 373, in action_build

    if "--ask" in myopts and userquery(prompt, enter_invalid) == "No":

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/userquery.py", line 43, in userquery

    response=input("["+"/".join([colours[i](responses[i]) for i in range(len(responses))])+"] ")

UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 0: ordinal not in range(128)
```

cosa sto sbagliando? grazie,

MaurizioLast edited by pigreco on Thu Dec 19, 2013 10:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Ciao, devi scaricare il file zip e metterlo nel DISTDIR. Se la procedura è stata fatta correttamente uscirà:

[ebuild  N f   ]

Cmq, ho anche io diversi poweredge e la Dell mi ha fatto scaricare una CentOS che ha un tool fatto dalla Dell stessa, che fa una completa diagnosi della macchina.

----------

## pigreco

ciao, io l'ho messo in "/usr/portage/distfiles", non è quello il posto indicato?

uso gentoo da molto tempo e le macchine sono in produzione, non vorrei cambiare sistema operativo

----------

## djinnZ

verifica la cosa più banale innanzitutto

```
emerge --info | grep DISTDIR
```

bada che il file di deve chiamare esattamente come indicato quindi sarà "8.02.21_MegaCLI.zip", sicuramente dovrai usare FF o opera (senza download manager) per scaricare perché ti proporrà una qualche pagina di accettazione licenza del piffero ( quindi wget/elinks/links non funzioneranno, magari funziona solo con intercess exploder   :Twisted Evil:  ) e/o vorrà usare una qualche applett java "puffosa" per scaricare.

Probabilmente il file che hai scaricato sarà solo un html o sarà un download tronco.

 *pigreco wrote:*   

>  * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> 
>  * Last emerge --sync was 1y 28d 15h 18m 39s ago.

 Sicuro che il sistema è perfettamente aggiornato e non ti manca qualcosa del genere un qualche passaggio del genere eselect binutils, python updater, emerge -1 libtool o gcc-config? Oltre a leggere le news...

----------

## pigreco

farò le verifiche mi proponi, ho grossi dubbi su cosa dovrebbe contenere il file Megalci zippato, possibile che si tratti di files .rpm?

----------

## pigreco

ok, ci sono riuscito era sbagliato il file che mettevo in distfile

grazie per l'aiuto

Maurizio

----------

